# 2010 CR1 size xl maiximum saddle height?



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

I like the top tube and head tube length on this bike, actually going to check one out this weekend. Nearest dealer is about 90 minutes away. While i will figure this out when I actually see and ride the CR1 in size XL, do you think the bike with a seat tube of 58cm center to top can accomidate my saddle height of 83.5 cm from the center to the top of my saddle?

Thanks


----------

